# Freedom in this country



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Blogger Albert Saber Ayyad was referred on Monday to the Marg Misdemeanor Court on charges of defamation of religion. His trial is set to begin on Wednesday.

Ayyad is accused of defaming Islam and Christianity and mocking religious beliefs, rituals and figures.

The prosecution alleges that the defendant "promoted his extremist thoughts in speech and writings by creating web pages, including [the] 'Crazy dictator' and 'Egyptian atheists' [pages]."

The blogger is also accused of posting writings, photographs, audio clips and videos that call for atheism while insulting religions and prophets, as well as mocking fasting during Ramadan and the Christian reverence for the cross.

The prosecution claims that Ayyad published these materials online via social media networks in order to foment discord between Muslims and Christians, and to disrupt national unity.

Eight human rights organizations filed a complaint with the public prosecutor last week alleging that Ayyad was tortured by police at the Marg Police Department during interrogations.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Different faces/names, same backward attitude:

The son of Egyptian President Mohammed Mursi has described an activist on Facebook as a “mule” causing rising public outrage and prompting calls for legal action against him.

During a discussion on Facebook, Egyptian activist Ahmed Fouad wrote to Omar Mohammad Mursi said, “By the way, your father will have a bad end, should you remain accusing people of infidelity in this way.”

The president’s son, Omar, responded by saying, “His name is Mr. President, you mule.” 

His response was met with outrage by groups critical of his father’s policies. Egyptian ON TV presenter Youssef al-Husseini criticized Omar during a talk show and demanded legal action against him.

“It never happened in any respectful country in the world: the son of the president insults a citizen by calling him a ‘mule’,” Husseini said. 

“I just call on the respectful citizen to take a snapshot of the conversation and file a lawsuit against the son of Mr. President,” Husseini said.

Husseini asked President Mursi to punish his son. “If the son is not punished, the law will punish him,” he said.

Son of Egyptian president calls activist ?you mule,? sparks outrage


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian prosecutors referred to trial Tuesday a well-known radical Islamist who tore up an English copy of the Bible during a protest outside the U.S. Embassy in Cairo against an anti-Islam film produced in the United States.

The case against Ahmed Mohammed Abdullah is a rare example of Egypt’s blasphemy laws — often condemned by rights groups as restrictive of freedom— used against someone who allegedly insulted a religion other than Islam.

Read more here:

Egypt prosecutors refer to trial radical Islamist who tore the Bible over anti-Islam film - The Washington Post

"Nobody expects the Egyptian Inquisition"


----------

